# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Fox News 9:45 Friday Morning

## mxrider42

I was contacted by Fox News to do an interview in the morning on Pythons. They said they are looking for someone to just talk about why they love snakes and how the legislation will affect them if it is passed. Wish me luck. I am nervous, but I love to talk about snakes so it should be pretty easy. It is only a 4 minute interview. They want me to bring one or two of my snakes. 
I am open to any suggestions or pointers on what to say.
Thanks
Trey

----------

_hud556_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

Bring an albino, they are always crowd-pleasers.

----------


## Freakie_frog

bring or borrow a pied..

----------


## tonkatoyman

Bring babies, less intimidating or juvinials. Pieds, albinos, spiders. Something easy to see on camera

----------


## panthercz

Dress appropriately, don't look like a scumbag.  
*Know what you are talking about!* 
Point out that snakes are not viscous killers and not all pythons get huge like 99% of people think they do.
Watch what you say because they will edit it and twist everything you say.  They will also play it, so it is completely out of context any chance they get.

----------

_catawhat75_ (07-08-2009),_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_PythonWallace_ (07-08-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## twistedtails

I think you should really hit on the fact that, snakes, if kept and respected properly are just as safe if not safer than other animals.  Snakes don't escape because they are masters at it (well some are) they get out mostly due to poor husbandry.  Snakes that are well fed will most likely be on the heat digesting not roaming to find more food.  Good luck...Oh yeah, no pressure.  If for some odd reason after your interview we aren't allowed to have snakes anymore, I don't think we will blame it ALL on you....j/k :ROFL:

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Watch what you say because they will edit it and twist everything you say.  They will also play it, so it is completely out of context any chance they get.


I would agree normally but this is Fox news, they try to see it straight up. :Very Happy:

----------

_GenePirate_ (07-11-2009)

----------


## twistedtails

> Dress appropriately, don't look like a scumbag.  
> *Know what you are talking about!* 
> Point out that snakes are not viscous killers and not all pythons get huge like 99% of people think they do.
> Watch what you say because they will edit it and twist everything you say.  They will also play it, so it is completely out of context any chance they get.


They can't edit a live interview, and trust me if they do there is always another news channel out there that would love to burn the reputation of there competitors for doing it.

----------


## twistedtails

Also Fox new's slogan is, "We report, you decide." They are a neutral station.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I think you should really hit on the fact that, snakes, if kept and respected properly are just as safe if not safer than other animals.


Absolutely, the snake that killed the child was no different than an improperly kept dog. And remember this is the only captive reptile associated death we have heard of in years!!!!! :Salute:

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## mxrider42

Thanks for all the advice. I was planning to take a normal and an Albino. 

Panthercz. I was worried about them cutting my words. But it will be Live.

----------


## mainbutter

> I would agree normally but this is Fox news, they try to see it straight up.


..lol

You're joking, right?

----------

_freelancer_ (07-08-2009),_GregBennett_ (07-08-2009),_kellysballs_ (07-08-2009),_Lolo76_ (07-08-2009),_scutechute_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009),TomSundin (07-08-2009),_West Coast Jungle_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Also touch on the fact that reptiles are hypoalergenic for children or adults that may want a pet but have pet allergies. 

And what ever you do don't point out what might make reptiles a better pet alternative to cats or dogs but rather just an equal and just as viable a pet option as cat or dogs.

Suggest loads of research before getting a pet reptile. And even offer your phone number or email for people that may have questions. 

You want to show Reptiles and snakes in particular as being not only a livelihood but also a desired pet in todays society.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## TheNunciate

If I were you, I would mention how destructive it would be to hobbyists and professionals to federally regulate pythons when they can only survive in the wilds of a very few states.  Maybe mention how the community supports regulation for the safety of the animals and to encourage owners to be held to certain standards of responsiblity for their animals but that a state by state mandate would be much more applicable in this case.  This HR669 bill is causing waves of anxiety through the python community but the regulations should only really be concerned in just a few southern states with ideal climate.  Federal regulation should be a last resort in any case, particularly where people's personal freedoms are involved, such as the freedom to responsibly keep exotic animals.

My state of MA has issued a letter in response to questions posed by the USFWS and I think it is beautifully stated.

http://www.neherp.com/herp-legislati...-usfws-inquiry


Education is key, regulation is tyranny.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I hate Fox news with a red passion, but if they do this and do it right, I may hate them with only a... pink passion! lol

This is a WONDERFUL opportunity!

----------


## elevatethis

I second the notion of dressing professionally - business casual at a minimum.  It doesn't help our cause when every "reptile person" goes on national TV looking like Crocodile Dundee in everyday life.  Shave, wear some dockers, a polo, and a nice watch, etc...

And being live at 9:45am on FOX news...your audience will be old men and soccer moms.  Choose your words carefully.  Or wear a "Palin 2012" shirt.  Kidding.

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## wilomn

Don't be what you're not. If you don't own a polo shirt, don't wear one. Be comfortable with what you're doing and remember, no one knows what you do or don't know. Don't be afraid to say you don't know an answer but that you'll find out or to give an answer you are sure of.

DO NOT give out your phone number or email unless you want whackos contacting you. Make up an email that is only for that show if you want but don't use one you like. 

Don't talk about live feeding, even if you do it. Talk about how you have frozen rodents, don't say mice or rats, in your freezer that you thaw as necessary. 

Drop the bp.net name or any other site you think would serve as a good resource for the general public. 

Good luck, and be sure they give you a tape of the interview.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009),JLC (07-09-2009),_scutechute_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## Jenn

> I would agree normally but this is Fox news, they try to see it straight up.


Fox News straight up? Really? When did they change?

----------

_scutechute_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Fox News straight up? Really? When did they change?


You must remember this is not a political interview, but seeking info. They aren't interviewing a senator but someone with a hobby. They aren't going to do an attack job. It would be bad P.R.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## Jenn

> I hate Fox news with a red passion, but if they do this and do it right, I may hate them with only a... pink passion! lol
> 
> This is a WONDERFUL opportunity!


I'm with you on Fox. I wouldn't trust them at all. Don't answer any leading questions. Like, has anyone you know ever been injured by a python, or, have you ever been bitten, or, could an adult python kill a baby human? 

If you hear questions like this you will know right away that you have been set-up.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## Jenn

> You must remember this is not a political interview, but seeking info. They aren't interviewing a senator but someone with a hobby. They aren't going to do an attack job. It would be bad P.R.


Exactly, that's my point. It would be bad PR, but not for Fox, for us.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

True, and that goes for any station. This isn't about left or right, this is about our snakes.

How would one answer a question such as, "Can an adult python kill a baby human" because obviously, yes, an adult python of some species CAN kill a baby human (but so can a dog, so can a lot of things)? These are the types of questions to prepare for! I suck at being on the spot, so I could never do this.

----------


## wilomn

You're not obligated to answer anything.

If this is a bushwhacking job, just get up and leave.

You don't OWE them a thing.

If you're uncomfortable, hit the bricks.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Remember that you are talking to someone who does not understand why you do what you do. My advise is to be polite, and professional. Undertsand that they may not agree with the keeping of snakes and will have some idea of who likes them. Take the opportunity with your dress, speach and manner to change that perception into a positive one. Good Luck :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## elevatethis

I would handle any leading questions with humor, and also maybe provide some statistics on injuries caused by other more traditional pets.

For example, on dogs:

 4.7 Million Americans are bitten by dogs each year.  Of those, about 800 Million require medical care, and on average, 12 are fatal.  In 2008, 23 fatal dog attacks occurred in the U.S.  -USlaw.com

You could follow that up with a statement like this:

"Contrast that with reptile pets, the numbers don't even come close, despite widespread media coverage on the few attacks that do unfortunately occur.  Dog bites are not news simply because they are so common."

Good luck!

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (07-08-2009),_Mitch21_ (07-15-2009),Shawn (07-09-2009),TheNunciate (07-08-2009),_West Coast Jungle_ (07-08-2009),_xdeus_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

> 4.7 Million Americans are bitten by dogs each year.  Of those, about 800 Million require medical care, and on average, 12 are fatal.  In 2008, 23 fatal dog attacks occurred in the U.S.  -USlaw.com


check your numbers there..

800 million > 4.7 million.  I'm sure it was a typo lol, I assume you meant 800 thousand?

----------


## PiebaldFan

yea  go get them bro, tell em a few things let them learn,, you can do ittttt lad!!! :Salute:

----------


## panthercz

> Panthercz. I was worried about them cutting my words. But it will be Live.


That's a plus then if it's live.

----------


## elevatethis

> check your numbers there..
> 
> 800 million > 4.7 million.  I'm sure it was a typo lol, I assume you meant 800 thousand?


oops....I did mean 800,000....

http://www.uslaw.com/library/Persona...hp?item=191970

----------


## m00kfu

> Also Fox new's slogan is, "We report, you decide." *They are a neutral station.*


 :sploosh:  Since when?

----------

_Lolo76_ (07-08-2009),_scutechute_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## Enser54

Bring more than just a normal and albino... let them see the many different morphs maybe people might get interested...

----------


## twistedtails

> Since when?


You would have to understand how a nuetral station reports.  If you pay close attention to how all of the news channels report, you will notice that Fox will report on a subject but not chose a side on wether it is wrong or right.  In "broadcating terms" they are a nuetral station.  I have a degree in audio and one of my classes covered news broadcasting.  They are definately nuetral.

----------

_GenePirate_ (07-11-2009),_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_neilgolli_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> You would have to understand how a nuetral station reports.  If you pay close attention to how all of the news channels report, you will notice that Fox will report on a subject but not chose a side on wether it is wrong or right.  In "broadcating terms" they are a nuetral station.  I have a degree in audio and one of my classes covered news broadcasting.  They are definately nuetral.


Definitions, always with the definitions.

I would wager that your version of neutral is not the same as some of the other posters here.

There is sometimes a slant out here depending on the reporter and when in the day it's on.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Regardless of the News station the only thing that Trey needs to worry about is which way the information he presents slants. Since interview is live there will be little chance for editing and altering of the way he presents this information. 

I could give a flip which way they slant when they report on the war, the economy, or even mens fashion. They could be the United Communist News Network for all I care.  What we should be more concerned about is making sure Trey is prepared for this interview and has our utmost support. We should be worried bout how many of us are going to email Fox thanking them for having Trey on to speak and allowing him to voice his concerns and views on a national platform.

Leave the politics of responsible journalism for another thread! One of our own has a chance to make our voice heard, stand behind him lets give him the info he asked for so he can present the kind of front we have all been whining that this industry needs.

----------

_AaronP_ (07-08-2009),Caskin (07-08-2009),_frankykeno_ (07-08-2009),_GregBennett_ (07-08-2009),_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_mxrider42_ (07-08-2009),_neilgolli_ (07-08-2009),rabernet (07-08-2009),_scutechute_ (07-09-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> I was contacted by Fox News to do an interview in the morning on Pythons. They said they are looking for someone to just talk about why they love snakes and how the legislation will affect them if it is passed. Wish me luck. I am nervous, but I love to talk about snakes so it should be pretty easy. It is only a 4 minute interview. They want me to bring one or two of my snakes. 
> I am open to any suggestions or pointers on what to say.
> Thanks
> Trey


Very cool Trey - is this Fox Atlanta, or the national Fox News channel? How did they hear about you?

----------


## mxrider42

> Very cool Trey - is this Fox Atlanta, or the national Fox News channel? How did they hear about you?


He said he found my website searching the internet. It is National Fox News.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> He said he found my website searching the internet. It is National Fox News.


Be sure to ask them if there will be a link to your interview - I have to work, but would love to see it later!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> He said he found my website searching the internet. It is National Fox News.


also Trey you need a copy of the questions they plan to ask for prep reasons.

----------

_GenePirate_ (07-11-2009),_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009),_spk329_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## spk329

> also Trey you need a copy of the questions they plan to ask for prep reasons.


Now that's a great idea  :Smile:

----------

_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Lots of good points.

Only thing I can emphasize is...

Dress casual but NICE....don't dress how they think your gonna come dressed,

That means you don't wear your SLAYER t-shirt :Very Happy:

----------

_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## Repsrul

As far as what type of BP to show case. I would definitely bring a Pied. When I bring out my female and show her to people they are all like "what is that it is one of the coolest snakes I have ever seen". This is from people that do not like snakes.Then the other one or two would be a Butter, Lesser, Mojave something with a soft gentle color to them. I would not bring an Albino most people from my experience do not like the red eyes. Good luck don't be to nervous and be yourself.

----------

_hoax_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## dc4teg

i know you will respersent the reptile community greatly!!!!!

----------


## frankykeno

I'm sure you'll do a great job.  My only advice other than what's been already said is to just show your love for the snakes, call them by name, personalize this so the watchers can connect to you as a person who loves their snakes just as much as they love their dogs or cats.  I know I've had people in my home who are shocked that a snake has a name.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I think mentioning that they are a hypallergenic pet is a wonderful idea!

I would have the most current stats on dog attacks handy in your brain.  They are likely going to bring up the recent death of that poor child so you need to be prepared, calm and reasonable in your response.  Show caring for the child but as a victim of poor managment of a pet (as in it could just as well have been the family's dog that killed her), NOT the victim of a snake.  Focus on proper and responsible ownership of any pet around small children.

What a wonderful opportunity for you, relax, enjoy it.  :Smile:

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-09-2009),_hoax_ (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## freelancer

You've already been given some great advice here, and I won't comment on Fox either way in my post... really just wanted to show some support  :Very Happy:  It looks like you're doing what you need to do to be prepared, so get out there and show them what you're about, I'm sure you'll be a great representative of the reptile community. Try to enjoy it while you're doing it, no need to be too nervous about it  :Good Job:

----------


## AaronP

Bring an Axanthic and Jamie!

----------


## Lolo76

Good luck - I am totally going to TiVo the show! And I have never wanted to TiVo FOX News before, so consider this an honor... LOL.  :Razz:  What time zone will it be aired in?

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## mxrider42

I just got off the phone with the guy from Fox. The car will be here to get me at 8:15 and I go on live at 9:45 Eastern Time. 
Thanks to everyone who has posted comments. I will take them all into consideration. Fox has even given me the opportunity to give some input about the questions they will ask me during the interview. So it seems they are really trying to hear our side of the story. 

I want to give a big thanks to Aaron for doing such a great job on my site. They just did an internet search and found my site. So without the great site I would have never gotten this opportunity.

I will be back in a little while I have to go buy a new polo. I want to look professional and all mine are a little faded from work.
Thanks
Trey

----------

dr del (07-09-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

The only thing that I would say that hasn't been posted yet is regarding the amount of available reptiles in common pet stores. There is a danger to the smaller snakes when a child is capable of buying on impulse as well as there is a danger to the child if one chooses a larger snake. Though it is the responsibility of the parent, many adults have very little knowledge of these animals and what they could do at 8 or 9ft.

Also, regarding the Fox station. They are FAR from being a neutral station when it comes to political views. My Television and Productions teacher took us there numerous times last year and I have seen all the deep details of that station. She also knew the Owner of Fox and knows that he has told his reporters to side a certain way or they will be released of their services. 
I have also been to ABC Channel 11 studios (I believe they are a Chicago based station) and it was a much nicer station with much friendlier people as well as nicer technological resources. However, I could be biased because Fox was under construction when I visited.
Just thought I'd bring a light to that matter. However, they can not change your interview, and trust me, if they DO by some chance mix something around (because it is that easy to do) there are a lot of actions you can take to get them put in a deep hole. The only problem is, is that they are capable of cutting out pieces of the interview, but they are not allowed to change the subject or idea of what you are actually saying.

----------


## frankykeno

Please let's stay on topic and focus on this wonderful opportunity Trey's been given.  If you have an opinion about any particular network then feel free to start a seperate thread for that topic.  :Smile:

----------

_AaronP_ (07-08-2009),grammie (07-09-2009),_HypoPita_ (07-08-2009),_neilgolli_ (07-08-2009),rabernet (07-09-2009)

----------


## GregBennett

You go Trey!  :Bowdown: 

Now that you're going to be a big TV star  :Teevee:  an all I hope we can still be friends. 

Good luck man.  :Good Job:

----------


## MsPrada

Good Luck Dude!

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-08-2009)

----------


## jkobylka

Well I'm excited for you Trey. Make us Georgian's proud! I know you will.

Justin

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I am going to watch for sure... I hope they show it here in Florida. Maybe they will, considering that the snake "incident" happened here.

PS this will also be the first time I have ever watched FOX! hehe

You are doing a great thing... you should be proud!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I haven't read the whole thread, so I hope I'm not repeating what someone else said, but take your biggest, most docile snake and show them what a sweetheart it is!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I think it is a great opportunity to educate the public a little.

One big point (for me at least) is letting people know that the term python covers many many species. Most people hear about these huge burmese pythons in the everglades and think ALL pythons are huge and potentialy dangerous.

The difference between a Ball and a Burmese is like a house cat to a mountain lion. Yes they are both felines but one gets much larger and their diets, behaviors and security requirements are much different.

If THEY mention the feral burmese situation in the US it would wise to point out that these animals come from very warm tropical climates which means  southern florida/everglades is the ONLY place the could survive and they pose NO threat to the rest of the continetal USA. Anything in the 60's or lower would be a death sentence. Thus why the need to outlaw them in the entire USA. We should make laws based on scientific fact, not myths and paranoia. The other arguement is they pose a threat to native species but the fact is dogs kill more native animals than EVERY reptile pet combined! If that was the concern then we should outlaw dogs which everyone would think is completely ridiculous.

I also feel that by allowing people to own these animals it makes us more aware of our natural enviroment and appreciate all creatures so in the long run it helps animals and the enviroment.

Once again only bring it up if they do,  I think they will since this is a current event hot topic.

Bring up all the morphs, that makes people go oooh and ahhh!

best of luck bro!

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (07-10-2009),TheNunciate (07-08-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## Repsrul

Oh my GOD!!!! I wanted to jump threw the tv and strangle both of the news anchors. I hate people like that. Good job man.

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

What happened??! Dying to find out... or see some footage!

----------


## AaronP

I watched it and made a ghetto video for it.  *Encoding it right now, will be up within the hour I hope.*

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## AaronP

Link: YouTube - Trey Barnard of Fireballpythons.com Fox National News Interview

Now Working.

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-09-2009),_GregBennett_ (07-09-2009),_hoax_ (07-10-2009),_icygirl_ (07-09-2009),juggalo_415 (07-09-2009),_MarkieJ_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Great job Trey!!!!!

----------


## GregBennett

Good job Trey.

----------


## mxrider42

Thanks.
It was very fun to do. You could see my hand tremor. There are a few things I forgot to throw in but for the most part I was happy with it.
Thanks for all the support!  
Trey

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (07-10-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

That guy is a moron- and you handled it great Trey!!! GOOD JOB!!!!!!! You should be proud!  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

Ummm, you mean that today is really Friday and I don't have to go to work tomorrow???

Wooo Hoooo!

Trey - you did a great job!

----------


## icygirl

Trey you did very well. I don't like how the news station set up the interview (video of burm biting a camera, etc. on the right of the screen - what's the point of that except to scare viewers...) but what can you do. I wish people like that female news reporter would try to understand other people's way of thinking; she acted so freaked out by the idea of snakes - I don't care if that's what she really feels but she is on television and it is supposedly a neutral news station, she should keep her fears to herself. But hey, it's Fox, and it could have been much worse - good job answering all the questions under pressure!!  :Good Job:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Ummm, you mean that today is really Friday and I don't have to go to work tomorrow???
> 
> Wooo Hoooo!
> 
> Trey - you did a great job!


I thought it was supposed to be Friday too? :Confused:

----------


## rabernet

> I thought it was supposed to be Friday too?


Apparently, you and I didn't get the secret squirrel memo, because everyone else seems like they knew it was today.  :Wink:

----------


## AaronP

> Apparently, you and I didn't get the secret squirrel memo, because everyone else seems like they knew it was today.


Good thing I knew to record it for everyone huh  :Wink:

----------


## elevatethis

Nice work - those reporters were nimwits, however, I would say that their attitude towards snakes is on par with 98% of the public.

Interestiong how they had the split screen with the burm being taunted and defensive on one side and then the ball pythons harmlessly exploring on the other.  It drew attention away from the docile nature of your pets.  Fox news blows.

----------


## AaronP

Update:

http://www.foxnews.com/search-result...q=Trey+Barnard

Fox finally posted their video.  (It's a lot nicer than mine)

----------


## panthercz

Biggest compliant of the whole thing is no mention of the fact that not all pythons get huge.
The host is going on about how dangerous they are and if Trey is worried about them hurting him or someone and no mention that ball pythons don't get large enough to hurt anyone.  :Sad: 
Trey looked and sounded very nervous and I understand that but that was a critical mistake...

----------


## TheNunciate

Nicely done, Trey.  They seemed that they were trying to throw you off and you didn't get razzed.  Fox news blows.

----------


## HypoPita

...the video is still loading, and all I see is the title "Pet or Predator"...and I'm already mad  :Rage:

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-10-2009)

----------


## HypoPita

..."don't pass that guy on the sidewalk"......   :::sigh:::

"I, having no experience with snakes whatsoever, beg to differ on their ability to harm"  :Rolleyes2: 

well handled man, you did a great job!

----------


## JLC

I would have to say I'm extremely disappointed with the way Fox handled the interview, and the spin they've put on it afterward with headlines like "Pet or Predator".  :Irked2:  However, I do believe ANY of the big morning news programs would do exactly the same thing.  It's hardly a Fox issue....it's an issue of all the media assuming anyone "normal" will hate snakes and therefore be more drawn to a negative spin pushed as an effort to "get the other side of the story" because they're so "fair."  

Trey...kudos to you man!  Took guts to get up on national TV that way!  I'm sure I would have stumbled and stuttered through the whole thing if it were me!

----------


## AaronP

> I would have to say I'm extremely disappointed with the way Fox handled the interview, and the spin they've put on it afterward with headlines like "Pet or Predator".  However, I do believe ANY of the big morning news programs would do exactly the same thing.  It's hardly a Fox issue....it's an issue of all the media assuming anyone "normal" will hate snakes and therefore be more drawn to a negative spin pushed as an effort to "get the other side of the story" because they're so "fair."  
> 
> Trey...kudos to you man!  Took guts to get up on national TV that way!  I'm sure I would have stumbled and stuttered through the whole thing if it were me!


I agree with you 100% Judy.  At least we know that Fox is at least willing to put someone from the other end of the spectrum on the news, we'll just have to see if they continue with this...

----------


## HypoPita

> I agree with you 100% Judy.  At least we know that Fox is at least willing to put someone from the other end of the spectrum on the news, we'll just have to see if they continue with this...


+1 Any station will put their slant. It was nice that they picked someone in the field, and that is actually established and knows what he is talking about, to give some insight. 

I still think they don't realize their 3 year old banter afterwords sways opinions.  Well, maybe the do, and in that case it's worse.  :Mad: 

Now if you will excuse me..I'm in the middle of being strangled by my 20 foot hognose..  :Snake:

----------


## littleindiangirl

That took a lot of guts man, but they sure made it hard to put a positive spin on it.

----------


## JLC

I couldn't resist putting in my .02 ....even if they'll never read it.  :Cool: 

Sent this e-mail:




> Dear Fox & Friends, 
> 
> I saw your interview with Trey Barnard, and I must say, as a long-time fan of Fox News, that I am very disappointed with the way it all was handled.  If you really want to show the side of having snakes as pets, then show it.  Comparing ball pythons to giants like reticulated pythons or Burmese pythons (as shown in the split video beside Trey) is like doing an interview with a cat lover and showing a split video of lions and tigers, all the while talking about how one tiger escaped and killed someone.  
> 
> The vast majority of snakes kept as pets in this country and around the world are completely harmless.  The vast majority of pythons kept as pets are small species that never exceed 6 foot in length and rarely even that much.  There has never been a single recorded or anecdotal incident of a ball python killing someone, despite the millions of them kept as pets.  Contrast that with dogs who injure and kill people every year.  And even cats sometimes inflict serious injury or kill an infant.  Should we ban all dog or cat ownership because of a relative few irresponsible people and some unavoidable accidents?
> 
> Also, the vast majority of pet snakes kept across the country could never survive if released into their local environment, much less breed and successfully multiply.  What has happened in Florida should be dealt with in Florida.  Creating national legislation that treats all snakes and exotic pets as equally dangerous and equally capable of "invading" our environments is preposterous.  
> 
> I'm an administrator/owner of a website called Ball-Pythons.net.  This is a forum setting that specializes in teaching people how to care for their reptile pets.  We have over 12,000 registered members with hundreds and hundreds that participate every single day.  As people who enjoy and appreciate snakes (and other reptiles) as pets, we come in all shapes and sizes.  Personally, I am a mother of three lovely children and the wife of a Lt.Col. in the Air Force.  I currently own three snakes, and would own more if our military lifestyle did not make it impractical to do so at this time.  
> ...

----------

_771subliminal_ (07-10-2009),_AaronP_ (07-09-2009),_akaangela_ (07-09-2009),_Beardedragon_ (07-09-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (07-09-2009),_catawhat75_ (07-09-2009),_dsirkle_ (07-09-2009),_GenePirate_ (07-11-2009),_GregBennett_ (07-09-2009),_icygirl_ (07-09-2009),_Kysenia_ (07-10-2009),_LGL_ (07-09-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (07-09-2009),_mainbutter_ (07-09-2009),_Mitch21_ (07-15-2009),MsPrada (07-10-2009),_panthercz_ (07-09-2009),_Peter Williams_ (07-11-2009),PiebaldFan (07-10-2009),rabernet (07-09-2009),_Samuel_ (07-09-2009),Shawn (07-09-2009),_spk329_ (07-11-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2009),_stratus_020202_ (07-10-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-10-2009),_the_Ryno_ (07-25-2009),_tonkatoyman_ (07-10-2009),_West Coast Jungle_ (07-09-2009),_xdeus_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Great piece Judy!!!!

----------


## Repsrul

Nicely put Judy.

----------


## panthercz

> I couldn't resist putting in my .02 ....even if they'll never read it. 
> 
> Sent this e-mail:


Very well written!   :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

My little wordsmith friend!!! Great letter Judy - I think it would be cool if they ended up contacting YOU to speak as a representative of this forum!

----------


## JLC

> My little wordsmith friend!!! Great letter Judy - I think it would be cool if they ended up contacting YOU to speak as a representative of this forum!


I'd be astonished if they gave the issue that much attention.  But if they did...I'd need a stiff drink or two!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## mainbutter

Snakes make entertaining news, I wouldn't be astonished.

----------


## frankykeno

Absolutely excellent letter Judy!  I haven't had a chance yet to see the video of the interview.

----------


## Shawn

> I couldn't resist putting in my .02 ....even if they'll never read it. 
> 
> Sent this e-mail:



 Out of everything I have read to help our herp comunity this has to be the best ever. I hope they do contact you  and/or the forum so they can get some of what we do and, understand how treated propperly and respected how enjoyable these animals really are.

----------


## dc4teg

oh you should mention that you are a member of a strong online community (bp.net) that provides support and information, naw i am just kidding

----------


## hud556

everything the reporters said was to be expected especially their little comments at the end... But you just kept smiling, you did a great job!

----------


## TMoore

> You could see my hand tremor.


You did a great job.  I didn't even notice the hand tremor until I saw your post then watched the interview a second time.  I have enough trouble giving presentations in front of 20 people let alone the nation.  Awesome job. :Good Job:

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Trey looked and sounded very nervous and I understand that but that was a critical mistake...


I disagree, I think he looked pretty comfortable, what you might be mistaking as nervousness is Treys hands shaking, and what you probably dont know is Trey has a tremor condition in his hands which causes his hands to shake like that normally and sometimes it can be bad enough to even tell it in his voice.  This is what you are probably mistaking as nervousness, his fellow breeders here in Georgia give him a hard time about it all the time.  :Cool:   But I think Trey looked very collected and did a great job, its hard to say how anyone would do put in the same situation, with less than a day to prepare.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-10-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-10-2009),_tonkatoyman_ (07-10-2009)

----------


## HypoPita

> I disagree, I think he looked pretty comfortable, what you might be mistaking as nervousness is Treys hands shaking, and what you probably dont know is Trey has a tremor condition in his hands which causes his hands to shake like that normally and sometimes it can be bad enough to even tell it in his voice.  This is what you are probably mistaking as nervousness, his fellow breeders here in Georgia give him a hard time about it all the time.   But I think Trey looked very collected and did a great job, its hard to say how anyone would do put in the same situation, with less than a day to prepare.


I didn't even notice it until he mentioned it himself. He looked good and calm. His answers were great and on point, too. Very well handled!   :Good Job:

----------


## dc4teg

> I didn't even notice it until he mentioned it himself. He looked good and calm. His answers were great and on point, too. Very well handled!


tis indeed  :Good Job:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Brilliant letter Judy, I hope you dont mind me stealing parts of it for my letters to all my favorite congress people. :Salute:

----------


## dsirkle

> Brilliant letter Judy, I hope you dont mind me stealing parts of it for my letters to all my favorite congress people.


Honestly, I can't imagine it being stated any better than she put it.

----------


## icygirl

> However, I do believe ANY of the big morning news programs would do exactly the same thing.


First I want to say, awesome letter Judy - very very well written.

However I really think they could have done better. Look at this local story I posted awhile back with Jeff Corwin. http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ht=corwin+news Granted this was a local, not national, station, and Corwin's a pretty famous dude, but at least the reporters were a little more curious and excited about the reptiles than outright blindly afraid and dismissive. I find a lot of the Fox national news stories to be purely sensationalist, unfortunately.

----------


## JLC

> Brilliant letter Judy, I hope you dont mind me stealing parts of it for my letters to all my favorite congress people.


Be my guest!




> Honestly, I can't imagine it being stated any better than she put it.


Awww, thanks, Dale!  :Embarassed: 




> First I want to say, awesome letter Judy - very very well written.
> 
> However I really think they could have done better. Look at this local story I posted awhile back with Jeff Corwin. http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ht=corwin+news Granted this was a local, not national, station, and Corwin's a pretty famous dude, but at least the reporters were a little more curious and excited about the reptiles than outright blindly afraid and dismissive. I find a lot of the Fox national news stories to be purely sensationalist, unfortunately.


Thanks!  And I totally agree that it could have been done a LOT better.  Hence the purpose for my letter to them.  And I do believe there are plenty of journalists out there who are still true journalists and can do a fine job of presenting a story without spinning it with their own personal prejudices.  Unfortunately, very few of them work national news, and even fewer work the BIG time on the national news like the morning shows or prime time shows.  I find almost all the news presented nationally to be purely sensationalist...regardless of which station is putting it out.  It's just harder to see it that way when you agree in general with the spin it's being given.

----------


## jkobylka

I hated the part where the host said "How do you know for sure they won't escape"

I wanted to scream... the same way you know your dog won't get away... It was a stupid question....

Good job Trey.

Justin

----------


## Hulihzack

Great job man.  He could have had better questions but you handled it well  :Good Job:

----------


## Beardedragon

I think trey did very well.


The questions though sucked and got us nowhere. It seems like they were more interested in the fact that he has over 100 snakes than the issue at hand.

----------


## pavlovk1025

Trey you rock. And if I hated FOX then, I hate them more now. This is so infuriating.

----------


## twistedtails

I'll tell ytou what :Mad:   These people made me look like a fool standing up for them as a "nuetral station".  I cant' believe the killer burmese on the right of the screen.  I would be trying to hurt people too if they were cornering me and poking a bunch of sticks at me.  They are just lucky that snake can't use a gun or they would all be in trouble :ROFL:   Good job Trey.  Up with hope and down with Fox news :Thumbs down:

----------


## stratus_020202

I think you did a great job too!!! That albino looked gorgeous. Great job!

----------


## MasonC2K

> I'll tell ytou what  These people made me look like a fool standing up for them as a "nuetral station".  I cant' believe the killer burmese on the right of the screen.  I would be trying to hurt people too if they were cornering me and poking a bunch of sticks at me.  They are just lucky that snake can't use a gun or they would all be in trouble  Good job Trey.  Up with hope and down with Fox news


Just don't think this would have been any different on any other network. At least they gave him a chance to talk which I doubt CNN would have done.

----------


## PiebaldFan

aweosme  job trey u rocked ,  dose turds didnt even le tu explain ur self he kept on interupting, god darn that guy i swear i would  of treated  him soo bad it would of been some mean words out of my mouth..  but terrific man u were great :Salute: 

as for the news dude i outa  ahhhhhhheeeewah  chubakaaaaaaaa
 :Saber duel: + :Soapbox2: x:cens0r:+ :Trichokillomania: + :Mad: = :Explosion: :

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> aweosme  job trey u rocked ,  dose turds didnt even le tu explain ur self he kept on interupting, god darn that guy i swear i would  of treated  him soo bad it would of been some mean words out of my mouth..  but terrific man u were great
> 
> as for the news dude i outa  ahhhhhhheeeewah  chubakaaaaaaaa
> +x:cens0r:++=:


????

----------


## hoax

I just had time to watch the interview.

I liked fox new before....

Not so much now.

They must be retarded coming up with stupid butt questions that they had.

"How do you know they can't escape?" ??????

How do you know your cat or dog or monkey can't escape?

GAHHHHH the stupidity of people!!!!~

Trey you did a great job. I am sorry they asked such useless questions.

Thanks for representing the community.

Mike

----------


## hoax

> aweosme  job trey u rocked ,  dose turds didnt even le tu explain ur self he kept on interupting, god darn that guy i swear i would  of treated  him soo bad it would of been some mean words out of my mouth..  but terrific man u were great
> 
> as for the news dude i outa  ahhhhhhheeeewah  chubakaaaaaaaa
> +x:cens0r:++=:


Dude....

First- English

Second- Spelling

Third- Grammar

Fourth- capitalization

uhhhh did I mention English and grammar?

Sorry but be intelligent (as much as you can be)

Mike

----------


## ev477

> aweosme  job trey u rocked ,  dose turds didnt even le tu explain ur self he kept on interupting, god darn that guy i swear i would  of treated  him soo bad it would of been some mean words out of my mouth..  but terrific man u were great
> 
> as for the news dude i outa  ahhhhhhheeeewah  chubakaaaaaaaa
> +x:cens0r:++=:


Let me try a translation:

Awesome job Trey, you rocked.  Those turds didn't even let you explain yourself.  He kept on interrupting.  God darn that guy.  I swear that I would have treated him so badly, it would have been some mean words [coming] out of my mouth... But terrific, man, you were great.  :Salute: 

As for the news dude, I aught to [karate chopping noises]

 :Saber duel: + :Soapbox2: x:cens0r:+ :Trichokillomania: + :Mad: = :Explosion: :

This display of images represents some sort of mathematical equation.

---------

But Trey, you did well with the way you answered the questions.  You can tell that Fox news was ready to play some footage of the dangerous snakes, you can tell that they are a biased news team.  I've never thought of Fox as unbiased, so I was surprised people had good expectations about them from the beginning.

----------


## Lolo76

Great job, Trey!  :Good Job:  Too bad you didn't get to say more, but I think you did the best you could... and for the record, I didn't notice the shaky hands even _after_ you mentioned it.

But puuuuullleeease - he thinks a Ball Python could hurt him? Did he see how small they were in your hands?? What a wuss.  :Razz:

----------


## PiebaldFan

> ????



i was  just soo upset i didnt have words to  fill my mouth man  soo i scrabbled  some stuff and showed lil expression of  wa ti feel haha  soorry if it didnt make sense just showing my feeling toward the news director  ahhhhh i hate it

----------

_hoax_ (07-13-2009)

----------


## otiswest

> Also Fox new's slogan is, "We report, you decide." They are a neutral station.


Wait a second ... Fox News is the most infamously "non-nuetral" network in America. Not that it would have much to do with a piece about Herps, but Fox News is entirely based on conservative agendas. I'm not bashing them, it's just the truth.

----------


## PiebaldFan

> Let me try a translation:
> 
> Awesome job Trey, you rocked.  Those turds didn't even let you explain yourself.  He kept on interrupting.  God darn that guy.  I swear that I would have treated him so badly, it would have been some mean words [coming] out of my mouth... But terrific, man, you were great. 
> 
> As for the news dude, I aught to [karate chopping noises]
> 
> +x:cens0r:++=:
> 
> This display of images represents some sort of mathematical equation.
> ...


why does averyone  have  to  pick on the new dude   the grammar and capitalization  who cares and the words that arent even words is just  the grrrr coming out of my mouth  cause i cant  explain how i feel  about this , thanks for making me  look _bad_  guys i feel awfull and  retarted  :Sad:

----------


## PiebaldFan

> Dude....
> 
> First- English
> 
> Second- Spelling
> 
> Third- Grammar
> 
> Fourth- capitalization
> ...


dude first of all im a kid  trying to bring some joy second of all  u can type real words for ur groans and arghs  and hate soo yea u get it   im trying to  fit in  but people like u  make me feel really dumb , i thought this was a forum for everyone to express wat they feel  but fine i wont post no more thanks man

----------


## wilomn

> dude first of all im a kid  trying to bring some joy second of all  u can type real words for ur groans and arghs  and hate soo yea u get it   im trying to  fit in  but people like u  make me feel really dumb , i thought this was a forum for everyone to express wat they feel  but fine i wont post no more thanks man


You feel dumb because you choose to do so. You present yourself as lacking in basic communication skills, which you must know if you truly feel stupid or dumb or not as good as, however you want to put it.

Don't blame anyone but yourself for how you present yourself.

Being a kid is not an excuse, there are plenty of members here your age or younger who have NO problems getting their meanings across to the rest of the members.

IF you don't want to feel dumb, don't act like an idiot.

----------


## dc4teg

whats wrong with 130 snakes???

----------


## mxrider42

Thanks for all the support!!!
I have a favor to ask of someone that recorded the show. I got it in my DVR but I can't transfer it to my computer (Comcast wont allow it). I would like to have a copy I can keep forever. Fox doesn't give them out. Does anyone have a copy of the show they wouldn't mind sending me? I will pay for your time and efforts.
Thanks
Trey
229-220-6049

Piebaldfan- I could make out what you were saying. Thanks for your support!

----------


## darkangel

Hey there.  I think you did pretty well answering the questions under the circumstances - and honestly I think regardless of how studied or prepared you or your answers could have been, that smarmy db reporter would have just found a way to spin it back in his direction.  Ugh.  The woman at the end.  Just... ughhh...   :Frustrated: 

I do have a question for _you_ actually.  When they spoke to you about the proposed ban, you said when the animals wouldn't be paying for themselves, you'd have no choice but to put them down?  I was wondering if I heard that right.

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Hey there.  I think you did pretty well answering the questions under the circumstances - and honestly I think regardless of how studied or prepared you or your answers could have been, that smarmy db reporter would have just found a way to spin it back in his direction.  Ugh.  The woman at the end.  Just... ughhh...  
> 
> I do have a question for _you_ actually.  When they spoke to you about the proposed ban, you said when the animals wouldn't be paying for themselves, you'd have no choice but to put them down?  I was wondering if I heard that right.


Thats what you heard, but if you listen as the announcer rudely interrupts and doesn't let Trey finish, he says "or keep them as pets".  I am sure that the  "putting them down" part comes from if this ban is passed, and all sales, breeding etc is stopped with pythons, and all the other "non native" animals are done away with, rat breeders will soon shut down, rats will not be easy to come by and we will have tons of animals with no food source, no way to sale them or relocate them to somewhere where they can get food, then what is there left to do?  Its a very hard thing to think about, and hopefully us pythons owners never have to worry about that, but that situation isn't far from reality if we don't get something done to prevent Washington from banning the pets we love so much.

----------


## darkangel

Hmm...  Not liking the thought of a mass ball python genocide.  That seems like the very very very last option when all others have been exhausted.  A sudden non-existence of rat breeders seems a little unlikely - they would still be in demand because reptiles would still be kept as pets by enthusiasts.

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Hmm...  Not liking the thought of a mass ball python genocide.  That seems like the very very very last option when all others have been exhausted.  A sudden non-existence of rat breeders seems a little unlikely - they would still be in demand because reptiles would still be kept as pets by enthusiasts.


That would definately be a last option, and I dont think rat breeders will be suddenly non-existant either, there will still be rats out there, maybe not as prevalent bet they will be there.  I also wasn't meaning everyone would be putting all their pythons down, I just meant that if this passes and people now have 10's, 100's and sometimes thousands of ball pythons, they aren't going to be able to keep them all as pets and buy rats from them on a weekly basis, it would be impossible, especially for the big breeders/hobbyists.  Lets just hope this never even happens, I don't think it will, atleast for ball pythons.

----------


## mxrider42

Dark Angel- Thanks for the support.
To answer your question, I will NEVER put my snakes down. They are pets first. I love my animals. If you listen you can tell I was cut off.
Thanks
Trey

----------


## darkangel

> Dark Angel- Thanks for the support.
> To answer your question, I will NEVER put my snakes down. They are pets first. I love my animals. If you listen you can tell I was cut off.
> Thanks
> Trey


It makes me tremendously happy to hear that.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Thanks for all the advice. I was planning to take a normal and an Albino. 
> 
> Panthercz. I was worried about them cutting my words. But it will be Live.


Well I guess a normal would be great to compare to a Albino but then again maybe to Fox it won't be? Maybe bring your top 2 snakes!

Daniel

----------


## DM1975

I think we all need to be flooding Fox with emails right now, many professional sounding emails about how bad of a job reporting this they did. This kind of reporting is biased and does nothing but sway others fears, the same as the anti-gun media does with portraying all of the evil in the world coming from the millions of guns legally owned in the USA, or anti war, or pro war media, or just about any other large scale press campaigns out there.

If one side can be heard then so can the other, and if we do not educate those out there about this hobby then we might just loose it for good. I have seen bogus restrictions and bans come and go in my other hobbies, and they get passed because people stay quiet until a law is passed, then it takes ten years or more to get them changed, if at all. I feel we need to be doing something about this now.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Thanks to AaronP, I got to see it.  I think you did fine Trey.  There is no way to address every snake issue in 4 minutes.  
I think there will be regulations pertaining to the keeping of giant  and venomous snakes in the future.  Just my opinion.

----------


## dmaricle

i hate that i missed it. is there a way i can see a replay of it?

----------


## LGL

> i hate that i missed it. is there a way i can see a replay of it?





> Link: YouTube - Trey Barnard of Fireballpythons.com Fox National News Interview
> 
> Now Working.


There you go.


And great job, Trey!

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

> I would handle any leading questions with humor, and also maybe provide some statistics on injuries caused by other more traditional pets.
> 
> For example, on dogs:
> 
>  4.7 Million Americans are bitten by dogs each year.  Of those, about 800 Million require medical care, and on average, 12 are fatal.  In 2008, 23 fatal dog attacks occurred in the U.S.  -USlaw.com
> 
> You could follow that up with a statement like this:
> 
> "Contrast that with reptile pets, the numbers don't even come close, despite widespread media coverage on the few attacks that do unfortunately occur.  Dog bites are not news simply because they are so common."
> ...


 I disagree with the dog attacks not making the news, I am a pit bull owner and any time there is any kind of bad press on the breed it makes the news!! I think that instead of making beloved pets illegal to own (any type of pet) the legislation should be making people take more responsibility for their pets and their actions. I think people who own a pet should be responsible for its safety as welll as the people around its safety, and I dont think the government should be making the choice on what kind of animals we can or can not own!!

----------

_DM1975_ (07-12-2009),_GregBennett_ (07-12-2009)

----------


## DM1975

I completely agree with this statement. Pits get a bad wrap all around. I do not own one, but my old neighbors had two and they were some of the best dogs I have ever seen. I have a GSP that bit someone in the face last year as they were climbing over my fence. So far I was fined by the city for it and their insurance is now trying to get mine to pay the damages. All because someone trespassed on my property. If it had really been my fault I would have been the first to pay up for my dogs actions, as I believe everyone should take responsibility for themselves. We just have to face the fact that people are stupid.

----------


## PweEzy

First of all great job Trey on the interview! You're now a national TV star and pretty much famous! =D

Second of all...




> I think people who own a pet should be responsible for its safety as welll as the people around its safety, and I dont think the government should be making the choice on what kind of animals we can or can not own!!


As I'm sure everyone has noticed, our dumb government wants to have their foot in everything these days....NRA hasn't let the gun ban come into effect yet due to all the action they have taken to prevent it, so lets keep up our fight to protect this awesome hobby and take their foot out of our hobby and shove it up their ***es (edited for young members) =P

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Trey, you did great. And you are speaking for thousands of snake owners across the county. This is very importat to us, to portray a positive image to the "less informed and hysterical". Thank you so much.

----------


## GregBennett

Man you guys have to stop giving Trey a big head.  :Surprised: 

I saw Trey today and I swear his head is twice the size it was the last time I saw him.  :Very Happy: 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

JUST MESSING WITH YOU MAN.  :Bowdown:

----------


## Clever Baby Dragon

Trey, you did a superb job with that interview, those things are really nerve-racking.  You presented a great image for snake keepers everywhere and did a great job giving calm, polite unbiased information, you were also really good about not using any herping specific jargon or slang.  

I really wish I could say the same about the reporters, you got cut off a lot (or at least it sounded like it, I really think you would have sounded even better in a slightly longer interview where you actually got to say all that you want to say.  Putting all that footage of unexplained huge snakes next to you was really unhelpful and stupid.  

From where I was sitting all the 'ooh, you have 130 snakes!!! lol' nonsense just made them look immature and closeminded, but I daren't hope that everyone else will notice that.

Thanks for being a great face for snake keeping  :Smile:

----------


## takagari

I must admit being an outsider of the usa and watching your news. I always get this feeling that fox are fea rmonger's who wil;l jump at what ever they think generates the biggest thrill.

I understand trying to get on there and explain your hobby but these are not the types of interviewers who really allow that. They mostly thrust what they think down everyone's throat.

Next time simply tell fox to shove it. The fact you owned 130 BP's and they were showing a giant anaconda on the split screen proves the point exactly.

Buncha idiots. Can't believe anyone even watches them.

But good try none the less  :Smile:  bet your website hits went through the roof  :Very Happy:  haha

----------


## Danounet

I've never did like watching much TV, not even the news, and this is why...

Good job!  :Very Happy: 

Maybe someone could apply to an interview with "60 minutes" or any other more civilized reporters with both sides of the coin.

----------


## Raptor

> I've never did like watching much TV, not even the news, and this is why...
> 
> Good job! 
> 
> Maybe someone could apply to an interview with "60 minutes" or any other more civilized reporters with both sides of the coin.


I agree with this.

----------


## Ginevive

Trey; you did an awesome job, man. I admire you greatly for doing this.

----------


## Caskin

> I must admit being an outsider of the usa and watching your news. I always get this feeling that fox are fea rmonger's who wil;l jump at what ever they think generates the biggest thrill.


This is the case for ALL MEDIA... not just Fox, I've seen plenty worse from other stations/newspapers/magazines/etc.
I've also noticed that non-party based issues tend to get the same "OMGPANIC" treatment from all places. Doesn't matter what the political slant is, giant snakes destroying the everglades is something that any news center would love to instantly blow out of proportion for the sake of ratings.

But I'll echo everyone else here by saying, great job Trey!  :Good Job:  It's so awesome to see a spokesperson from the actual reptile community there to stand for us, kudos man! 
This is something I really hope for, that more actual breeders and experts are called upon for future interviews, we need more smart people out there giving the REAL facts and letting our side of the story be known (heck, I'd love a shot at it myself, I'd talk their ears off!)

----------

